# Please help !!! Bought a Diamond Resort Sampler package!! Can I get refund.??



## Ash Shah

We feel very stupid to have come under pressure and bought THE SAMPLER PACKAGE BY PAYING $4000.00 UPFRONT FOR 20,000 POINTS.

We are out of time frame period as we didn't realize that this is a TOTAL RIP OFF until we started making bookings for their resorts.

There is no availability for any of their resorts in Hawaii until Summer 2019

No availablity for any Daytona Resorts until Dec 2018

In other words,  everything promised by them is a TOTAL LIE. They said there is no PEAK TIME, CAN BOOK ANYTIME, EVEN LESS THAN A MONTH ETC  ETC

We totally accept our mistake and would really appreciate if someone could help us come out of this Crap. Needed some guidance as to whom to approach, format of the letter, any other requirements etc

All help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

ASH.


----------



## TUGBrian

outside of the legal rescission period, its a long shot...but it doesnt cost anything to try!

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/


----------



## pedro47

Can you used your points to exchange thru II or RCI?


----------



## Passepartout

We understand there is no rescinding those sampled packages. Their only value is in their very limited use. So book the very best week you can use, and understand that the only reason they sell them is that you successfully fought off their high pressure sales on the full $$$$ packages, and that you will have to do it again when you go on this Sampler vacay. If you don't go, you're out the $4K, but it's the same if you DO go. Sorry for the reality check, but there it is. Look on the bright side. You could have been out $15,000 to $20,000 and not read the rescission instructions. Many TUGgers found us that way and are still owners and still here.

Jim


----------



## clifffaith

Where do you live? There are nice resorts in Phoenix/Scottsdale and Sedona in Arizona that generally have some sort of availability.


----------



## Ash Shah

We live in Houston, Texas. All places they offer are too far to drive. Flights are very expensive. The closest places we could go to would be Daytona beach(14 hrs drive) and Arizona (still 16-18 hr drive) and those resorts are not available for the days we want. Sooooo frustrating. We have a 16 yr and 10 hr old and we cant go anywhere other than holidays.

I would really wish to cancel but if thats not possible,than would really appreciate help in making the best use of our $4000.00 and make it memorable holidays.
 Biggest lesson learnt  is to NOT LISTEN TO THEM AND SAY NO TO EVERYTHING THEY OFFER.

Thanks for all help.


----------



## Ash Shah

pedro47 said:


> Can you used your points to exchange thru II or RCI?


I am not sure how the exchange part works. As far as I know, we cant transfer the sampler package to anyone.


----------



## pedro47

Do you have Diamond Club Points, if so maybe,you can exchange those points  thru The Club, or II ?
Sounds like you need to call/ask this question to a Diamond Club representative in Vegas. Ask them how do you exchange your 20,000 points for vacation time?

Ask the DRI Club representative about how to book short stays for 3 to 4 nights?

You stated you have 20,000 points. Twenty thousand (20,000) points maybe could equate to four weeks of vacation time off season at a Diamond Resort or thru II.
Exchanging thru II will costs you an exchange fee.

Did you receive a Diamond Resort Point Guide Book for 2018?

Do you have a Diamond Club account number?

My suggestion to you is to call the Diamond  Club reservation telephone line and inquire how to use those 20,000 points. ASAP.
Before the end of the year 2018.

To the OP, please do not attend any more timeshare sale presentation.


----------



## cgeidl

It is painful to lose $4000 dollars however many people have lost as much as ten times that amount.I think you are sunk. Our first exchange experience was also painful but we learned from our mistake and moved forward for twenty successful years of timesharing which come to an end this year.


----------



## clifffaith

Ash Shah said:


> I am not sure how the exchange part works. As far as I know, we cant transfer the sampler package to anyone.



No exchange into II or RCI on a sampler package because they want you in a Diamond timeshare with a sales staff. When we bought a Wyndham sampler and had a hard time booking they not only helped us book but extended the use by deadline for us so that we could make the trips we want. You might try calling Diamond and tell them you can only travel in certain periods and tell them where you would like to go. You may find that they can fit you in -- they have a fish on the hook now and it behooves them to try to get you back in front of their sales force.


----------



## Ash Shah

pedro47 said:


> Do you have Diamond Club Points, if so maybe,you can exchange those points  thru The Club, or II ?
> Sounds like you need to call/ask this question to a Diamond Club representative in Vegas. Ask them how do you exchange your 20,000 points for vacation time?
> 
> Ask the DRI Club representative about how to book short stays for 3 to 4 nights?
> 
> You stated you have 20,000 points. Twenty thousand (20,000) points maybe could equate to four weeks of vacation time off season at a Diamond Resort or thru II.
> Exchanging thru II will costs you an exchange fee.
> 
> Did you receive a Diamond Resort Point Guide Book for 2018?
> 
> Do you have a Diamond Club account number?
> 
> My suggestion to you is to call the Diamond  Club reservation telephone line and inquire how to use those 20,000 points. ASAP.
> Before the end of the year 2018.
> 
> To the OP, please do not attend any more timeshare sale presentation.


Great tips. Thanks


----------



## GTLINZ

Ash Shah said:


> We live in Houston, Texas. All places they offer are too far to drive. Flights are very expensive. The closest places we could go to would be Daytona beach(14 hrs drive) and Arizona (still 16-18 hr drive) and those resorts are not available for the days we want. Sooooo frustrating. We have a 16 yr and 10 hr old and we cant go anywhere other than holidays.
> 
> I would really wish to cancel but if thats not possible,than would really appreciate help in making the best use of our $4000.00 and make it memorable holidays.
> Biggest lesson learnt  is to NOT LISTEN TO THEM AND SAY NO TO EVERYTHING THEY OFFER.
> 
> Thanks for all help.



I tend to agree with others - you will likely not get your money back so you probably just need to find a way to use it.

We bought a sampler package while at Kaanapali beach club with RCI - although it was smaller and less expensive.  We went to San Luis Bay Inn in CA - one of our now favorite places. Perhaps you could combine Sedono or Phoenix with a CA trip?  I know that is a long drive, but if you could get a few weeks out of it it may be worth it.  We were able to book 10 consecutive nights with ours.


----------



## Egret1986

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, please do not attend any more timeshare sale presentation.



Unfortunately, that's not an option.  One of the requirements of the Sampler Package is attending sales presentations when using it. 



Passepartout said:


> ....understand that the only reason they sell them is that you successfully fought off their high pressure sales on the full $$$$ packages, and that you will have to do it again when you go on this Sampler vacay. If you don't go, you're out the $4K, but it's the same if you DO go.
> 
> Jim


----------



## izzymail

Ash Shah said:


> We feel very stupid to have come under pressure and bought THE SAMPLER PACKAGE BY PAYING $4000.00 UPFRONT FOR 20,000 POINTS.
> 
> We are out of time frame period as we didn't realize that this is a TOTAL RIP OFF until we started making bookings for their resorts.
> 
> There is no availability for any of their resorts in Hawaii until Summer 2019
> 
> No availablity for any Daytona Resorts until Dec 2018
> 
> In other words,  everything promised by them is a TOTAL LIE. They said there is no PEAK TIME, CAN BOOK ANYTIME, EVEN LESS THAN A MONTH ETC  ETC
> 
> We totally accept our mistake and would really appreciate if someone could help us come out of this Crap. Needed some guidance as to whom to approach, format of the letter, any other requirements etc
> 
> All help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ASH.


Please read my story on the post that Brian linked to. I feel for this in NV where there is no rescission allowed, and eventually got every penny back. PM me with any specific questions after you check out the thread.


----------



## R.J.C.

TUGBrian said:


> outside of the legal rescission period, its a long shot...but it doesnt cost anything to try!
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/



In most states, the Sampler package has no rescission option.


----------



## R.J.C.

Ash Shah said:


> We live in Houston, Texas. All places they offer are too far to drive. Flights are very expensive. The closest places we could go to would be Daytona beach(14 hrs drive) and Arizona (still 16-18 hr drive) and those resorts are not available for the days we want. Sooooo frustrating. We have a 16 yr and 10 hr old and we cant go anywhere other than holidays.
> 
> I would really wish to cancel but if thats not possible,than would really appreciate help in making the best use of our $4000.00 and make it memorable holidays.
> Biggest lesson learnt  is to NOT LISTEN TO THEM AND SAY NO TO EVERYTHING THEY OFFER.
> 
> Thanks for all help.



What about Orlando? There should be several resorts there on the Sampler list.


----------



## TUGBrian

R.J.C. said:


> In most states, the Sampler package has no rescission option.



dri "law" doesnt override state law.


----------



## patrick3002

Hey everyone! First post! I am really enjoying this site and really need your help... We fell for $4K sampler package about 5 days ago and after everything I'm learning about how these things work it doesn't feel like such a great decision anymore. I'm thinking of sending in my rescission letter and looked up Tennessee law here: https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/tennessee-timeshare-foreclosure-right-cancel-laws.html and according to this, I have 15 days. Can anyone provide insight, recommendations and confirm I do in-fact have 15 days?

Thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian

per our list of timeshare laws post:



> *Tennessee*
> 
> Website: http://www.tn.gov/attorneygeneral/
> 
> Email: consumer.affairs@tn.gov
> 
> Phone: 615.741.4737
> 
> Mailing Address:
> Office of the Attorney General and Reporter
> P.O. Box 20207
> Nashville, TN 37202-0207
> 
> Consumer Protection: http://tn.gov/consumer/index.shtml
> 
> Online Complaint form: http://tn.gov/consumer/consCompFrm.shtml
> 
> Timeshare laws/regulations:
> Rules of the Tennessee Real Estate Commission, Chapter 1260-6
> http://tennessee.gov/sos/rules/1260/1260-06.pdf
> 
> Recission: Ten days (if on-site). (Fifteen days if not) .




so either way, you are still within your legal rescission period and i would make every effort available to you to demand the cancellation of your sampler package.

it appears from other reports that DRI has written in some sort of verbiage to claim the sampler is unable to be cancelled, but it has most certainly been done by owners who are willing to push back and stick to their guns to demand the cancellation take place (especially within the state mandated rescission period)


----------



## tschwa2

patrick3002 said:


> Hey everyone! First post! I am really enjoying this site and really need your help... We fell for $4K sampler package about 5 days ago and after everything I'm learning about how these things work it doesn't feel like such a great decision anymore. I'm thinking of sending in my rescission letter and looked up Tennessee law here: https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/tennessee-timeshare-foreclosure-right-cancel-laws.html and according to this, I have 15 days. Can anyone provide insight, recommendations and confirm I do in-fact have 15 days?
> 
> Thank you!


A Sampler package isn't the same as purchasing a timeshare and the same rescission laws do not neccesarily cover the sampler.  What does the contract that you signed say?  Does it mention a rescission period?  Most states that require those types of packages be covered under rescission laws also require the contract to contain the right of rescission clause as part of the contract.  If yours does not it is likely not covered although it never hurts to try to rescind by sending in the request.  Doing it sooner rather than later is always preferred although if legally allowed within x days they can not refuse the rescission as long as received by the x day.


----------



## tschwa2

TUGBrian said:


> per our list of timeshare laws post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so either way, you are still within your legal rescission period and i would make every effort available to you to demand the cancellation of your sampler package.
> 
> it appears from other reports that DRI has written in some sort of verbiage to claim the sampler is unable to be cancelled, but it has most certainly been done by owners who are willing to push back and stick to their guns to demand the cancellation take place (especially within the state mandated rescission period)


The state mandated rescission period has to include verbage that includes single use points/ discovery programs, sampler programs, etc as included in the law.   I believe Florida does.  I believe most states do not.  In many ways Sampler programs are more like contracting for a pre paid vacation that either a deeded timeshare or an ongoing vacation club.  Since many of these type programs are sold in Florida, you do hear about a lot of people being able to rescind.  I believe there are even a few systems that allow it in states that don't require them to allow a rescission because they offer in multiple states and want to keep the programs the same.  Diamond is not one of those developers and if they are not legally required to offer a rescission period, they do not.


----------



## TUGBrian

indeed, its been a point of contention since these samplers have started being sold for sure!

i still firmly believe that if an owner made enough stink about it and held firm (and or reported to AG's office/etc)...that they would be allowed to cancel the sampler within the usual rescission period.

and you have absolutely nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## tschwa2

I agree you have nothing to lose by trying and everything by not but it isn't a guaranteed legal right and you may have to fight and you ultimately may not be successful which is different from the way the law covers an actual timeshare purchase.


----------

